# Planting Fescue



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My research and Extension Agent have convinced me to plant endophyte friendly fescue in a 17 acre pasture. There is a little bermuda growing but not much established grass. I have planted it in millet during the spring and ryegrass during the fall. This was while I dug stumps and leveled terraces.

I will keep the cows off the area until late winter.

Should I also plant some type of clover?

This coming spring I intend to graze it down some then plant Tifton 9 Bahia.

I did not plant a summer cover because of planting it this fall, and because it was seldom dry enough to plant.

Would I be better off disking or drilling?

I do not have a cultipacker to form the seed bed if I disk.

Any advice or opinions?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If your ground is in good condition and nice and smooth I don't see why you could not no till drill it, just make sure not to get it too deep. If your ground is not in the shape you want it now would be the time to work the ground and fix that before you sow a long term crop. If you no till drill it you probably need to spray a burndown herbicide to eliminate any competition for the young grass. As far as clover I'm not real sure but for grazing it may be beneficial but for hay I would say no.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I should have my seed this week.

I did not plant millet for summer grazing this year. There is a little bermuda and some bahia growing. Most is volunteer what ever and crab grass.

I have chiseled the ground a couple of times since digging the stumps. Have also disked it a few times when I planted the winter ryegrass or millet the last 2 years.

It is now time to get some permanent pasture started. I will plant the MaxQ soon and add some clover. I am not sure which clover to go with.

Will plant Tifton 9 Bahia next Spring.

Any suggestions on which clover would make for the best grazing in the Southeast?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just happen to run across this the other day Tim.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aces.edu/dept/forages/clovers/clovers.htm


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Just what I have been looking for.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day. I have chiseled then disked the field. I did not till the parts that had volunteer common bermuda, going to drill into that. Had one ton per acre of Basic Slag spread between the chisel and the disking.

I have rented a no till drill, will pick it up in the morning.

Have pulled a drag and cultipacked. Plan to drill, then cultipack again.

It is dry here. Been a long time since I could say that.

Will be drilling MaxQ Fescue and Durana clover.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I finally got caught up and have the seed drilled.

I had a couple of setbacks but worked through them. Rented a no till drill from the State, 7 footer, $7 per acre.

Ended up drilling MaxQ Fescue/Durana clover in 10 acres of new ground and 10 acres in existing pasture.

Then drilled 20 acres of Passerel ryegrass into existing Bermuda pasture.

Finished Wednesday in time for the rain to come in. Did not get what was forecast but what we go was better than nothing.

Still have some hay to haul in, been on the fence row for a while. Have one more field to cut before killing frost. I call it the Alzheimer felid. The owner is a nice guy (unless he forgets he is) but can not remember a conversation we had 10 minutes ago. He has been calling wanting to know why I have not cut the hay. I patiently explain (again) that I have been prepping ground and planting.

Life is Good.


----------

